# Photo Competition Voting



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

*Photo Competition Voting*​
*Vote for your favorite picture.*

1. My best find of the day00.00%2. All Tomorrows Parties00.00%3. USS Ventura33.53%4. Bond M411.18%5. Armless11.18%6. Agreement Reached11.18%7. UFO's2428.24%8. Alien Monster1214.12%9. 60's UFO1618.82%10. Hitchicker22.35%11. There coming!11.18%12. Fibre Optics44.71%13. The Moons of Omega78.24%14. No matter how difficult things got, Col Dan knew he could depend on his trusty RLT-6944.71%15. Tomorrow the World falls00.00%16. Seiko Flenser78.24%17. Green Hand22.35%18. Space Ship00.00%


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

1:









2:









3:









4:









5:









6:









7:









8:









9:









10:









11:









12:









13:









14:









15:










16:









17:









18:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Some great ones there guys , well done and good luck all the entrants


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Wow, lots of superb entries
















Well done!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Fantastic entries...and 18 as well....thanks everyone!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Amazing photo`s guy`s, good luck to all


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Some great pics - good luck!


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

What fun!

You guys are very clever!









--C.W.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Some great photography there guys (n gals), very inventive too. Did not enter myself, but I wish you all good luck.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Great pics







Number 17 looks like it's taker must be a right fruitcake. It gets my vote!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Some great entries









I was thinking of entering myself, glad I didn't now









Good luck to all


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Haven't entered myself, as I couldn't think of anything







But 18 entries, there all really good well done to those that have entered


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

one question about No 17, the watch, what is it? looks really


----------



## swissvintagewatches (Aug 19, 2006)

No8:

"Whatcha doin' babes?"

"Dunking my orange monster in a jar of pickled eggs and taking a photo of it"

"Why??"

"Erm...Roy made me do it?!?...."









Brilliant. All the entries are superb, I'm glad I couldn't think of anything! But the Seiko

gets my vote! Absolute genius!!

Take care all,

JonB


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

swissvintagewatches said:


> No8:
> 
> "Whatcha doin' babes?"
> 
> ...


Thanks Jon  it's all worth while now.

I only did as a last minuet thing to make the numbers up









Yes, we did have some intresting conversations in our house







This was a catering tub of 4doz hard boiled eggs. Then again they are used to it in my house, when "Roy makes me do it" at competition time









Worms


















Vacum pack







(you should have sen the butchers face when I said can yiu Vac Pack a watch







)










Freezing


















And blowing up


















Never win but all good fun 

Anyway great to see a good turn out, lets hope this will make the competition a more frequent event









Mike


----------



## swissvintagewatches (Aug 19, 2006)

Pure class.

Take care,

JonB


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's been a pleasure to see all these pictures and I'm glad that we had such a fine turn out.









Well done everyone, some great ideas and some creative use of software.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

We've 2637 members and 40 votes.... and all it takes is a little click in the poll.... c'mon chaps and give the guys a click to show your appreciation for all their hard work making these pictures.


----------



## steve309 (Jun 10, 2006)

Have cast my vote. Tough decision, some great photos there.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Fantastic photos guys! I have voted, but it wasn't an easy choice.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

So sad! No votes...









Round of margaritas for the voteless on me!









--C.W.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

C.W. said:


> So sad! No votes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me neither...I wont be organising another one.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I had to vote for myself


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> C.W. said:
> 
> 
> > So sad! No votes...
> ...


Donâ€™t they say if you donâ€™t succeed first time try and try again


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Some amazing pictures chaps,im very impressed and quite glad i didnt embarass myself by trying







.trouble is i cant decide who to vote for..........cash bribes,watches,gifts all accepted


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I had to vote for myself


I voted for someone else


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I had to vote for myself
> ...


Me too


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > C.W. said:
> ...


No, round here they say don't forget the salt and the limes.


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Great entries, tough choice, well done to everyone who has taken the time and effort to come up with such imaginative pictures


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Donâ€™t they say if you donâ€™t succeed first time try and try again


I did that...this is my third competition...I seem to less votes each time.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Donâ€™t they say if you donâ€™t succeed first time try and try again
> ...


I came second last time, it was a close thing









Mind you there were only two entries


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Donâ€™t they say if you donâ€™t succeed first time try and try again
> ...


You should get some of the family to join in, that way they could vote for your entry


----------



## Camel Toe Annie (Dec 29, 2005)

I love photo competitions


----------



## Saint Valentine (Feb 14, 2006)

So do I!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Not long left now folks, lets see some more votes. Its only a click away...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok, just keeping this on the first page of General.....

74 votes now.... see if we can get to 100 by the end....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I want it to finish as soon as possible....it's been a disaster.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> I want it to finish as soon as possible....it's been a disaster.


Which entry was yours again Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Can we finish it now ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I was hoping for a last minute rush of 20+ votes to take me into the lead


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I was hoping for a last minute rush of 20+ votes to take me into the lead


I have been hoping to get one vote all week


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Just a reminder, there still an hour left to vote if you haven't already


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bladerunner said:


> Just a reminder, there still an hour left to vote if you haven't already


Thank goodness


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Just a quick reminder to vote, if you haven't already


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well 80 votes in the end... Cool - makes it feel more worthwhile







Thanks everyone who voted. Maybe we should ban those who didnt vote...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done PG Tips the winner.









Thank You Paul(SH) for organising the competition.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Well done Paul







.

Who did No. 8







? "Monster in pickled eggs"







. I liked that one







.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Well done PG Tips the winner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done PG...that was a clear winner in my eyes...the best one really did win.









And well done to everyone who entered...a great turn out...best so far.









Also the highest voting number I think









But it is clear that I need to "dumb down" my entry in future....they are obviously far too sophisticated for the members of this Forum


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:



> But it is clear that I need to "dumb down" my entry in future....they are obviously far too sophisticated for the members of this Forum


Quite right Paul, I took a huge amount of time and effort over my entry ("Armless")







OK, not really, it was a 5-second job, the basis of which is this picture of an old paper lampshade (not even in focus!)







:lol:










Thanks to you and Roy for organising and well done PG for the winning entry


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Paul


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Well done PG

and thanks to Silverhawk and RLT

Some great entries


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well done PG... im not showing pics of the flying saucer i made... a CD, some masking tape and some cotton... its all im saying


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well done Paul, a well deserved win 









Jon, I really like `60`s UFO` well done









BTW I`m sorry some didn`t get any votes, I particularly like ` Tomorrow the World falls`









Oh and thanks for those who voted for mine


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I borrowed next doors kids spaceship, got out a fishing rod and line and must have looked like a nutter to the neighbours









Mine was the 'their coming' photo identical in composition to Jons









Great minds think alike Jon, but cake eaters take more time over their photos, well done for giving Paul a run for the top slot


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Congratulations PG


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

A well deserved winner, well done PG, oh well I got 2 votes (Hitchicker) and the first time I have ever entered anything.

John


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Guys.

Jase - it is a rather scary "mate"!

We should have had a second comp to try n guess who had done which one... 18 names and 18pics...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I borrowed next doors kids spaceship, got out a fishing rod and line and must have looked like a nutter to the neighbours


Talking of "nutters" at least I did mine (#8) in the privacy of my own home







I would have felt a bit daft if we had unexpected visitors









Well done to Paul  and well done every one for taking the time to have a go. At least it made this comp worth while.

My favourite was #9

Mike


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Well done Paul, that's a great shot


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Well done Paul, a worthy winner, and also to all the other participants. Having seen the excellent standard of entries I now know that discretion was indeed the better part of valour on my part in deciding to remain on the sidelines for this one.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Mike!

Yes I forgot to say - well done everyone, im realy glad we had so many great pics and almost 100 votes. Cheers all.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well done Paul, a well deserved win
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, "Great Mazinga" thanks you and says due to your kind words he won't destroy our planet!

Every entry made me smile!

--Charlie (voted for Pauls UFOs as well!)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The winner seems somewhat quiet









I was expecting a long gushing speach thanking his wife, children, parents, cat etc, etc


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I feel a bit of a fraud really, I was too busy (honest) to do a new picture so just sent one that I took a couple of years ago, some of you may remember the original post.

I actually don't think it's that good (far too many stars to start with), but I enjoyed playing with the paintshop process. The watch photo's were all taken from different angles, I must have took 50 of them, then reduced, rotated and coloured them. I must have used 16 million colour options, bloody computers why is there so much choice?

The earth pic was nicked off the web and then the original ship blacked out and mine added in.

from the same process another nicked net photo ended up like this, those klingons have got nothing on a RLT4 Cruiser!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

The 2nd pic Paul, reminds me a bit of the 60's series "The Invaders"


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Well done Paul. The creative process doesn't matter darling







everyone liked the result  .

Toby

PS I'll have to negotiate a reciprocal voting arrangement with someone for next time


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Well done PG,

cheers Hawkey for organising it and well done to all for entering and voting.

Jase and Jon's matching entries was particularly spooky!

all ive got to do know is find another backstreet surgeon, as the seiko does look cool, but the crystal gets scratched everytime I want to wear something else!

maybe I'll learn how to use photoshop for the next comp.










Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I know you mean Andy, in fact I'm a bit worried Jason might be my evil twin or something...
















I think you'll find with the embedded seiko that over time your body will reject the foreign body, tho you may get a scar... but chicks dig scars, so its all good


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

You mean he didn't go into space to take the pic? Oh, I'm very disappointed now.


----------

